# North Bay club not following new OAA rules!



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Nb*

Hello.. I use to go to the NB shoot every year when I lived in New Liskeard, I live in Kitchener now. I just hated to go to a shoot and have different rules. Now this is going back a few years, but still those members are probably still there.. Timmins didn't allow bino's for the longest time. There's been an ongoing rif raft with Jim Barber's club for as long as I can remember so that cut into tournament attendance.. At the sudbury moose shoot from one year to the next change all their target to have most of them being stuffed green garbage bags, the open stake was in the bush complete blocking 75% of the targets with branches and leaves.. so what does one expect when clubs can't get anybody to come out.. I did voice my displeasure with the Sudbury club almost to the point of having a fist fight with the guy. ARAZ2117 is going to read this and comment that it take quite a lot to get me going so if it was that bad it was pretty bad.. what most clubs don't understand is that it cost 100$ to go to a day shoot, cost of gas, meals, 50-50 draws, shooting fee.. so if I'm going to have to travel 4 hours one way and have no defined rules in place, I'm going to have to think again before going.. At the Estaire club they redid the vitals and moved them as the animals were in poor shape and didn't allow bino too!.. now I'm going back 10 years plus here..

Now I understand from the people I shoot with down here that have gone to your shoot have commented it's one of the best one around.. so I surely hope that you will learn from that and don't end up like the Sudbury fish and game club with a tournament that attracted 150 archers down to 30 in a matter of a couple of years. 

So in my opinion if you are not following the rules of the governing boddy then there are no rules.. so having said that I'm probably be going to another place that has defined rules instead.. no hard feelings.. I know the boys up in NB are hard working club members.. if you could read this at your next meeting, some of your members will remember me and were probably at those tournaments I attended..there were no rules back then and you are turning about face and no longer following them now.. hopefully you are not turning anybody back that is following the OAA rule that don't fit in to whatever rules you have now.. that person will never go back to your club.. like I did at the Sudbury Fish and Game and Estaire.. I'd rather go fishing and not get a bite.. can you sense the displeasure in my writting.. 

Gilles Poulin


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Sounds like everyone that voted to "not" use the new rules don't understand the new rules. Every other shoot in Ont will be following the rules....as far as I know right now. So what is gained by not keeping up with the changes?


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Probably would have been at least worth a look at the rules, at least read them before any decissions get made otherwise what is it based on?


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*3d*



ontario moose said:


> Hello.. I use to go to the NB shoot every year when I lived in New Liskeard, I live in Kitchener now. I just hated to go to a shoot and have different rules. Now this is going back a few years, but still those members are probably still there.. Timmins didn't allow bino's for the longest time. There's been an ongoing rif raft with Jim Barber's club for as long as I can remember so that cut into tournament attendance.. At the sudbury moose shoot from one year to the next change all their target to have most of them being stuffed green garbage bags, the open stake was in the bush complete blocking 75% of the targets with branches and leaves.. so what does one expect when clubs can't get anybody to come out.. I did voice my displeasure with the Sudbury club almost to the point of having a fist fight with the guy. ARAZ2117 is going to read this and comment that it take quite a lot to get me going so if it was that bad it was pretty bad.. what most clubs don't understand is that it cost 100$ to go to a day shoot, cost of gas, meals, 50-50 draws, shooting fee.. so if I'm going to have to travel 4 hours one way and have no defined rules in place, I'm going to have to think again before going.. At the Estaire club they redid the vitals and moved them as the animals were in poor shape and didn't allow bino too!.. now I'm going back 10 years plus here..
> 
> Now I understand from the people I shoot with down here that have gone to your shoot have commented it's one of the best one around.. so I surely hope that you will learn from that and don't end up like the Sudbury fish and game club with a tournament that attracted 150 archers down to 30 in a matter of a couple of years.
> 
> ...



Gilles;

When was the last 3D shoot you attended anyway?? I thought you said you don't do them anymore, and haven't for years?? :wink::wink:

I, for one, think the running bear is THE best shoot in Ontario, bar none (I am one of the people Gilles is talking about), and am quite happy that they have decided to keep it that way. There is no "glory" at this tournament, just a pile of people getting together and having a GREAT time for a whole weekend. Quite a few shooters don't even collect their tyrophies at the end, but would rather donate them back to the club. I personally think alot of other clubs, and shooters, could learn alot from the way this shoot is operated. It is one of very few shoots in our province that has steadily grown in attendance since I started attending it 8 years ago. 

IMHO, it just gets better, and that is because of the group that runs it. This is one of the best groups of volunteers that are around. Besides, it is not recognized as an "OAA sanctioned" shoot anyway, at least to my knowledge. Meaning that you do not get points toward some other award, so what is the difference. If you don't like it, don't attend. I am sure there will still be plenty of us there. We don't all have to follow, some are better leaders!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:

My opinion,

Rob


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

3D-GURU said:


> Gilles;
> 
> When was the last 3D shoot you attended anyway?? I thought you said you don't do them anymore, and haven't for years?? :wink::wink:
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear you feel that way. We want to continue to make this tournament better and better. This is not a sanctioned OAA event and that was one of the arguments to not follow the new rules. 

I just hope nobody chooses to not come because we are following the old rules. Also I hope nobody comes with a long stab and expects to shoot in the bowhunter unlimited then gets upset when they're placed in Open. 

We want everyone to come and have a good time, no bickering. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Have a nice trip to NB.. don't care!

G




3D-GURU said:


> Gilles;
> 
> When was the last 3D shoot you attended anyway?? I thought you said you don't do them anymore, and haven't for years?? :wink::wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

*My .02....*

Easy now boys, were all in together on this. Don't forget the biggest part of archery, is the camaraderie created!!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:

I've never had the pleasure of attending this shoot, heard lots of great stuff about it and it mirrors what Rob said. :wink::wink:

I would assume that North Bay will use some kind of rule guidline (IBO, FCA, ASA) for their tournament...because for the like of me, I can't see them saying, "come and shoot, let 'em fly, everything goes" (like a good 'ol canadian hockey game) LOL

Now, that being said, Viper, which rule guidlines will you be following? So that shooters will know what classes are available, spedd, etc....all the pretty questions...LOL

Serge


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*OAA rules*

I'd be willing to bet if you change the NB shoot to the OAA provincial 3-d, you'll see 1/2 the people not show up.. oooo rules.. we have to follow them now.. somethings not fair.. I can't use my 5000 FPS model A.... even if it's the same price too!

G


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> I'd be willing to bet if you change the NB shoot to the OAA provincial 3-d, you'll see 1/2 the people not show up.. oooo rules.. we have to follow them now.. somethings not fair.. I can't use my 5000 FPS model A.... even if it's the same price too!
> 
> G


Gilles, you wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning...:wink:

Remember, speed is not an issue anymore...But all things aside....in your comment, what does that tell you??

What I understand, is what we hear from everyone, irregardless of what/where they are in Canada...we are overburdened with rules, rules and more rules!!! :zip:

As far as archery goes, most people just want to go have fun, fun, fun...yes, there are the select few who have the "win-at-all-costs" attitude, but for the most part, most just want to shoot and have fun, and if NB want to keep that atmosphere, why should it be held against them to keep it? 

Serge


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know what they are talking about. I have gone up for the the running bear shoot the past few years and they have never been exactly in line with OAA rules anyway. 

The only thing in 3-D that has really changed is the speed limit and they never enforced that before in NB.

So why would they not follow the new rules that everyone will be using, it could change a lot guys minds about attending the shoot if they have to change setups for one weekend.
:darkbeer:


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bow bandit said:


> I don't know what they are talking about. I have gone up for the the running bear shoot the past few years and they have never been exactly in line with OAA rules anyway.
> 
> The only thing in 3-D that has really changed is the speed limit and they never enforced that before in NB.
> 
> ...


well one new rule that will change alot of things is stabilizer length. Bowhunter unlimited or bowhunter release now allows a stabilizer to be longer than 12". 

You don't have to change setups you just might be placed in a different class.

NB will be following the same rules they always have been no changes with us. basically the classes will be defined as they always have been, which were pretty much in line with the old OAA rules.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I still don't get it!!! the best archer is still going to win.
The last time i checked someone still has shoot the bow so why worry about the size of the stabs....


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Grant should be here soon!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

I agree that the Running Bear is one of the best shoots of the year. However, regardless of whether the RB shoot is OAA sanctioned or not, I don't understand why any club wouldn't want to keep their tournament rules in alignment with what the rest of the province is doing. Why would a potential competitor want to change their bow setup to shoot at a single maverick tournament? In these times of dwindling tournament attendance, is it so difficult for a club to see the benefit of making it as easy as possible for people to attend? Generally speaking, people's lives are far more hectic than they used to be. Anything a club does that requires any additional time and effort on the part of the shooters can only be detrimental to attendance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

this kinda make me laugh, were they at the AGM to vote against the rules??? did they contact the OAA in the previous year to voice their concerns?? after all it was a year process to complete it. Now we have the most liberal 3-D rules we have ever had, it is almost a shoot what you bring, it puts us in line with the National body and IBO to an extent. So after it is all said and done they now have a problem with it??????? sorry I think they just didn't bother to keep informed or even ask questions.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Just my thoughts.......*

Change is never easy. We humans are essentially creatures of habit, and change (to most) is an upset.

The 2008 season has brought in some drastic changes to how we have all played the game in the past. Regardless of the valid reasons for doing so, the changes are only going gain acceptance through a period of transition.

I see this situation as proof positive of that transition period. Time will change it.

Give things a year or two to level out, and this will be a non-issue.

Cheers


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sean McKenty said:


> this kinda make me laugh, were they at the AGM to vote against the rules??? did they contact the OAA in the previous year to voice their concerns?? after all it was a year process to complete it. Now we have the most liberal 3-D rules we have ever had, it is almost a shoot what you bring, it puts us in line with the National body and IBO to an extent. So after it is all said and done they now have a problem with it??????? sorry I think they just didn't bother to keep informed or even ask questions.


They could care less what the OAA does, they don't let it affect their club. It has nothing to do with being against the rules but just the fact they don't want to change.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Viper04 said:


> They could care less what the OAA does, they don't let it affect their club. It has nothing to do with being against the rules but just the fact they don't want to change.



So if they could care less about the OAA why the thread in the first place??????


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Sean,

Viper has been a supporter of the OAA in the past. His announcement of his inclusion in the executive of the NB club will hopefully prove positive.

To everyone, again............... the changes will take time to accept. I hope that most will give them a chance.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

OAA rules or not...you'll still be able to shoot whatever you bring...so there is NO reason (rule based) not to go. Just bring a long and short stabilizer... :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> OAA rules or not...you'll still be able to shoot whatever you bring...so there is NO reason (rule based) not to go. Just bring a long and short stabilizer... :wink:


EXACTLY!!!!!!.............. I'm just looking forward to shooting my bow this year, and enjoying the company of many:wink:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!.............. I'm just looking forward to shooting my bow this year, and enjoying the company of many:wink:


Me too...now I just have to decide which bow it will be...
The spot or 3D bow :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Grey Eagle said:


> Sean,
> 
> Viper has been a supporter of the OAA in the past. His announcement of his inclusion in the executive of the NB club will hopefully prove positive.
> 
> To everyone, again............... the changes will take time to accept. I hope that most will give them a chance.




Getting involved is the first step so great going Viper and good luck, Rules are just something we use to keep things civil and have a common comparison point from shot to shot, what we have now is simpler more broad and inclusive and National.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

two reasons for starting this thread

1. to see what everyone's opinion is about a club not going with the new rules

2. to make sure people know that our club is not following the rules before they show up at our shoot expecting to go by the new rules


Also from my first post you can see that I voted to change to the new rules and follow the OAA. Overall I think the OAA is good for archery in Ontario and since our club is in Ontario it is only beneficial to align ourselves with the Association.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*rules rules rules*

Hey guys ... This is one of the best tournaments around.... They use the KISS system... and it works for them ... THEY feed you , entertain you... and give out great door prizes for just 25 dollars this is a shooters weekend... There are rules there , but only enforced if some one turns out to be a bone head and is really against the grain of the masses... You guys with all the fancy stuff on the bows seem to be the most upset about this shoot bring 2 stabalizers and decide what category you will shoot when you get there .... Most of the shooters again go for the fun, not the pressure, if a 5 dollar t -shirt means that much to you then don`t go ... the numbers are up every year for this shoot, Targets here are in great shape and terrain makes it exciting... Just beats the piss out of me being an old man... AND YES WINNING THE 125 DOLLARS FOR THE RUNNING BEAR PART WITH A RECURVE A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO WAS GREAT.... ROB YOU STILL OUT THERE LOL CARL JONES WON IT LAST YEAR I`m after you jonesie bought 2 arrows the same maybe it will help.... MMMMM can smell the side of beef and the lemon merange pie can`t wait... And remember we shoot IBO in the states and other rules up here.... we attend all the shoots to promote the sport and keep a legend going :darkbeer: Hats off to the north bay club....


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

As far as stabilizers go, who says that you have to ahoot a 30" one now anyway. As the name Bowhunter unlimited, or release seems to be refering to equipment one might hunt with, I really don't see why you would want a 30" stabilizer anyway, unless you had a bayonet attached to it!!!

Anyway, the thing is, the people that have been there and liked it, will go anyway. If your life is too busy to be able to bring a shorter stabilizer to shoot at a great weekend, and shoot according to the way the club has it set up, then don't go. 

Besides, other clubs make rules that make no sense, or fall out of line with the norm, and if it doesn't affect them personally, people don't seem to care. Case in point is clubs like HAHA, that don't allow any crossbows at their shoots now. For this reason, I will not attend any of their shoots, because of the "elitist" attitude that will come up with any excuse for not allowing xbows, like they are too hard on targets. And to say that these compound bows that are shooting 320-350fps now won't be???

I will be at NB, and whatever equipment I am shooting at the time will be the class I shoot in. It is the least of my worries, I am more interested in getting my running bear title back!!!!!


Rob

P.S. Gilles, that was a real mature response. If you don't care, then don't respond.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes I'm here now Bow Bandit.:darkbeer:

I am with Rob on this one the shoot is by far the best in Ontario.

And I think Grey Eagle is right we need to shoot the local shoots for FUN and leave the high level of competition for the OAA championships but don't get me rong I still shoot to win but just don't care as much any more if I do.

As far as rules when the OAA changed them this year the level playing field went out with them but these are the new rules and we will fallow them but we only have to do this at the OAA sactioned events. It is not a requirement that the clubs fallow the rules to the letter. They do fallow the old OAA rules as close as the archers would there were some that have to push the limits of speed but we used to get that at all tounry's before any way.

I think the attendance should stay about the same I hope any way.

I know that me and the family will be there again this year I will just use heavy arrows for this shoot. 

There was a shoot in southern Ont. called back to basics and only had 2 classes Compoud and Recurve. If they could have a shoot with only a couple classes why can't they.

My 2 cents

Grant


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*rob rob rob*

Rob if you want that running bear title back you better practice .... I`m even better with my recurve now , Between you and jonesie and ric marchand I should be going home with a even 200 this year lol Good to hear from you on the site here..... TED 2 FEATHERS lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

There is no speed rule for the running bear tourney, they never had a limit on speed. 

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for that update on the speed James
That's what I was worried about. Don't want to show up with an
OAA legal bow(5gr/lb) and find out that they have a 280 rule
This is a great shoot and hopefully this year I can make it, the
last few years things haven't lined up right so I can attend.
The only other rule would be the long stabilizers in Unlimited
Either those guys shoot open with their stabilizers or use a 
short one. Most of the guys that shoot unlimited with long
stabilizers can shoot with the open shooters

Brian McKay


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I have been attending the running bear shoot for the past number of years and always had a great time. I have however had a situation where the rules needed a bit of clearafication. The rules seem to be made up as you go.
My understanding was that there was always a 280 rule at NB.

So what this boils down to is that if guys don't know all the rules in advance they just won't show up. I am not going to shoot 290 all year and show up in NB to be told I am to fast or whatever. If they post their rules in advance thats different.

We have alot of smart guys here in Ontario. The rules are in place for this season. Sit down and read them, give them a try and if you don't like it show up for the O.A.A. AGM and vote.

if you want to shoot hunting gear shoot "hunter class".

Bottom line is Together we stand, divided we fall.

Dave


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Viper04 said:


> There is no speed rule for the running bear tourney, they never had a limit on speed.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone


They have always had the 280 rule in place and there was a discusion about it 2 years ago because of a few people shooting over 300 fps. So if this year there is no speed limit then what is the big deal about not fallowing the rest of the rules does'nt make any sence.

Maybe you had better get things straight before every one shows up shooting 300 plus.

Grant


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Summerfeldt said:


> They have always had the 280 rule in place and there was a discusion about it 2 years ago because of a few people shooting over 300 fps. So if this year there is no speed limit then what is the big deal about not following the rest of the rules does'nt make any sence.
> 
> Maybe you had better get things straight before every one shows up shooting 300 plus.
> 
> Grant


no speed rule, shoot whatever you want and you can shoot the running bear. At our AGM it was specifically stated that our club has never had a speed rule. This coming from the same guys that have been running the club for the last 15 years. 

The only problem I foresee is someone showing up with a 20" stabilizer and expecting to shoot the bowhunter unlimited class. Also we wont have all the different classes that the OAA recognizes, just the major ones like we've had in the past.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow!!! All I really see is a bunch of guys getting their excuses in order for the days they don't win... Lets call those the fun days.

You all had your chance to do something about this at the AGM and did not show up... So deal with it.

I agree with Dave if you still want to shoot a shot stab go in hunter class. the unlimted in bowhunter must stand for something. Just think if you get beat by someone shooting a long stab you gust have one more excuse for FUN. :crybaby2:

Theres no sense in everyone having their own set of rules, who want's to show up and be shuffled into other classes every other weekend... Just try to follow the rules for this year and see what happens. You might just like it.

I can't say that I agree with all the new rules myself, but I will shoot this year
and follow the new rules the best I can. I just don't want to leave my house on sunday morning wondering what class I am going to shoot based on someones hard feelings.

If after the seasons over everyone still feels the same way we know what we have to do, But untill then none of this is productive and will not help the success or growth of the sport in ontario.

Lets all get along and go have FUN :darkbeer:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*NB club*

Hey Viper.. what makes the NB club so special to begin with.. maybe you can explain? exec's are over 100 years old? 

other large clubs like YCB, WolfsD,Durham follow the guidelines

G


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree Blake I don't want to show up to a turny and be told your stab is to long or your can only shoot 280. It sounds like they are going with speed rule but not the stab rule and those rules are the only real differance from last year.

You were there at NB the time there was talk about the speed limit. 

If there was no speed limit then we would have been shooting our Bowtech's at 330 instead of 280. Some one needs to get the facts staight.

Grant



Bow bandit said:


> Wow!!! All I really see is a bunch of guys getting their excuses in order for the days they don't win... Lets call those the fun days.
> 
> You all had your chance to do something about this at the AGM and did not show up... So deal with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

There were a lot of rumours flying around about fast bows up there the last few years and I was stuck in the middle of them.. I sure wish they posted there was no limit at the shoot it sure would have shut a lot of people up.:angry:

Grant NB posted there will be no speed limit but there will be a stab rule.

If anyone out there is reading all this crap and is wondering why it is an issue in NB, Its probably due to the fact Bowhunter Unlimited is by far the largest and most competitive class at the Running Bear.

But I still say that if this is all about fun and not winning why should anyone care who's shooting what.

Just show up and have lots of FUN:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Stop bit--ing*

Hey guys ont moose and a few others do you shoot this shoot in the past, or not , if not come along and try it out ... Don`t condem something till you have tried it , basically a stabilizer seems to be the only problem here , As stated in previous posts this club does fine just the way it is , and the post here mainly confirm this and if you read the rules in the books I think it states that the club can make or imply there own rules this ... If you have a long stab shoot open play with the big boys, right as speed rule does not apply here... shoot it and enjoy it, this is not a sanctioned shoot right....


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*and you are?*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Hey guys ont moose and a few others do you shoot this shoot in the past, or not , if not come along and try it out ... Don`t condem something till you have tried it , basically a stabilizer seems to be the only problem here , As stated in previous posts this club does fine just the way it is , and the post here mainly confirm this and if you read the rules in the books I think it states that the club can make or imply there own rules this ... If you have a long stab shoot open play with the big boys, right as speed rule does not apply here... shoot it and enjoy it, this is not a sanctioned shoot right....


and you are? 

I've been to this shoot like 5 times

it conflicts with the OAA fields. something a bunch of you should try.. Grant, Bow Bandit did last year..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Clarification*

Ont moose 
My statement was constructed by some of the comments you made like who is the nb club not to follow the rules... this is not a personal attack on you but it sounded like you had never been there and where putting the club down... as stated by most of the posts the majority of shooters attending like the clubs venue... Again clubs survive by a small amount of dedicated exec and helpers usually the same faces every year... And to when you asked who am I ... I`m the guy with the winnebago motorhome , hope to see you there stop by for a cool one :darkbeer:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

What are the dates for this shoot?


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

The shoot is Aug 9th and 10th, roast beef dinner included and great door prizes. 


I think some of you are not understanding the reason the NB club will not follow the new rules. 

The fact is the club does not want to change a thing. This shoot will have the exact same rules as last year and every other year before that. It is not and never was a OAA sanctioned event. 

Noboby at the meeting (except myself and Dad) even knew what the new rules are. They just voted to stay with their old rules cause that's how they always did it. They didn't want change even if the change would be good. Nobody said they hated the rules and didn't want to follow them. Basically the mind frame is "we run our club how we want no matter what the OAA is doing". 

Just to repeat myself the NB club has nothing against the new rules they just want to do things how they always have.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Classic hunter I have been going to NB to shoot for years now, usaully twice a year. So been there done it.

Most often shooting high score with bowhunter equipment and a twelve inch stab, so maybe the the guys with long stabs should drop down and come play with the BIG DAWGS as you put it. 

I don't want to create any bad publicity towards the club or its members I really enjoy shooting there... I think they always run a great shoot and listen to feedback from the archers to make the tournaments better. It is a great shoot and I think everyone should give it a try... Most fun at night.

I just do not think coming out to say they will not recognize the OAA classes and rules will help their cause, Which I think is to hold great events that people want to attend. 

Just my thoughts because I do enjoy time spent shooting there.

Blake.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just so everyone knows the NB club has nothing against the OAA. We are not revolting against the new OAA rules. We do not think the new rules are bad. Its just that the majority of the members would rather stick with what we always have done. 

Hope to see lots of you guys there. 

Again thanks for your reply's. I really wanted to get a feel for what you guys were thinking, thanks.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Viper04 said:


> Just so everyone knows the NB club has nothing against the OAA. We are not revolting against the new OAA rules. We do not think the new rules are bad. Its just that the majority of the members would rather stick with what we always have done.
> 
> Hope to see lots of you guys there.
> 
> Again thanks for your reply's. I really wanted to get a feel for what you guys were thinking, thanks.


No problem. We just want to know the rules before we come and I know that the NB club sends out a news letter to everyone who attended the last few years I hope they can put something in there about the way it will happen this year.

I know I will be there for sure and will be shooting 320 plus and a 30" stab. or maybe I will shoot my X-Bow or maybe my compound on Sat and x-bow on Sunday but I do know I will be drinking beer on Sat. night.


See all of you there.

Hey Viper say Hi to Bob for me. 

Grant


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sorry*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Ont moose
> My statement was constructed by some of the comments you made like who is the nb club not to follow the rules... this is not a personal attack on you but it sounded like you had never been there and where putting the club down... as stated by most of the posts the majority of shooters attending like the clubs venue... Again clubs survive by a small amount of dedicated exec and helpers usually the same faces every year... And to when you asked who am I ... I`m the guy with the winnebago motorhome , hope to see you there stop by for a cool one :darkbeer:


sorry Mr. motorhome. comflicts with another event.. 

G


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*so I guess we can automatically assume .....*



Summerfeldt said:


> but I do know I will be drinking beer on Sat. night.


your Sunday scores won't be that hot :wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ok ok ok*

Well it sounds like we are all on the same page now and agree its a GREAT FRIGGIN SHOOT Hope to see you all there and hope you all have a great summer, cause this winter sucks snow way past my ass as only 5ft 5 inches tall lol lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

ontario moose said:


> sorry Mr. motorhome. comflicts with another event..
> 
> G


you going to FCA nationals in Dauphin?

Reed


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

And we wonder why archery (3d especially) is going down hill!!!

Acting like a bunch of mafia Dons on which way is better at whacking !!!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

whacking ... :embara: what does that have to do with 3D


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Bow bandit said:


> whacking ... :embara: what does that have to do with 3D


Whacking = rules So, what rules should we use....That's what I meant. :zip:

Serge


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Can anyone else see the humor in this or is it just me? :toothy2: Afterall its all about FUN...:wink: :boink: These smiles are fun..


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> Can anyone else see the humor in this or is it just me? :toothy2: Afterall its all about FUN...:wink: :boink: These smiles are fun..


It really seems that not everyone is having fun. 

However I do think you are having way to much fun! :wink:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh... now the gangs all here this is going to get really FUN :behindsof


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Pic said:


> And we wonder why archery (3d especially) is going down hill!!!
> 
> Acting like a bunch of mafia Dons on which way is better at whacking !!!


Ya I hate shooting down hill to.:tongue:

Grant


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*My two cents.*

I don't care what everyone else wants to shoot with, longer stab or shorter one, or mine is faster than yours, just make the shot and have fun guys. Im going because this is a GREAT shoot, GREAT people and a GREAT club, period. Im also going to the Sudbury Game and Fish ones too for the same reasons. And Ted (CLASSICHUNTER) it was great shooting with you last summer.
See you guys at the shoots. :darkbeer:

Roger


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow where do I start.. hmm Ok first off I shot way fast last year> oH and by the way BTmckay you can't get that thing of yours shooting 280 anyhow ok your out!!!! And Rob You stay home as I am kicken your chubby ass Like I did Ted's.. Classic Moterhome or whatever his name is!! Marchand with no sight was the only one close. At my 310 Grant still kicked My ass But I think his wife gave him to many line cutters. Mike was bigging me. I kept thinking of Deitmars Burning chiken and that threw me off as well as seeing Marchand near naked in trout lake. I actually though I saw his Pocket Trout!! Ewww Ontario Moose Holy man you behaving like this is a separation thing We still love you Guy Poison even if you are French I treat you sort of like Our Ontario Mascot!!Did You buy a truck yet that will go 280 fps yet with out the fenders flapping in the wind. HAS DIETMAR GOT YOU TO SERIOUS MAYBE YOU SHOULD SHOOT WITH MARCHAND ASK dEITMAR THAT TOOK THE SERIOSNESS OUT OF EVERYTHING OK SO HE LOST 4 ARROWS !! Crap did not mean to yell. you can tell I look at my fingers when I type just like when I shoot maybe that's why I can't hit crap. Have I forget anybody? Oh Ya araz with your short little arms maybe you could serve us margaritas in our Loungs chairs then i would not have to reach up to get it.. !! Serge get to work taching your goon self defense with you as an Instructor out borders are doome dHey Guys free for all threaten the border guards Serge has been teaching them so before they arrest you they will have to phone thier Wives LOL sorry Serge your french but I still like you.. Ok John Kenny Hey man step it up are you still smoking that thing makes you lool what is the wench off of 101 dalmations I love that Move Cariila devoid or something.. Love you John. Ok whee wBarrow Alaska is not good for me Hey maybe Gile was up here and that's what happened? Just show up at north bay shoot eat and drink then shoot somemore that's the only way I won the running bear!! I will go I am not happy about the rules as I will be when I get out of this hell hole shooting IBO equipment and hate to have to change for only one shoot.. FRED please talk some sense into these guys change is good align your slef .. Even if Giles said you are 100 years old . I know he lying Crap your at least 110 and your bow is a spear!! In All Honesty I think NorthBay is making a mistake but it will not keep me away it has and will be always a fun shoot not to serious and a relaxing affair all except the ride home with Jackie and a Hang Over>> Wheew Glad she is CIA (computer illiterate ass Istant HA got ya!) See you there Prepare your Rock for war only way I am not winning that running pig.. Unless Grant big scary dog attacks me again !! LOL Have fun don't take any of this serious it's all in fun Ok except the french Thing I have to keep them on their toes as I am heading to ST.Zenon two days after I get out Jackie is reall y happy about that. Lucky I treat her so Good. Take a lesson **** Im pic!LOL Tata From Barrow!!:sad::darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*lol copdoc .....*

I see the frozen tundras finally made you crack 

it's gonna be 13C here today, sunshine, and well thank God springs finally here 

get home soon, sounds like you need some BBQ :wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

And you said that place is dry:darkbeer::darkbeer:..... I may have to do some drinking to make sense out of that. 

Don't freeze your fingers off Carl or you will finally have to shoot release.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks guys ya spring is almost here -27 this morning this may sound funny but they had a spring parade here yesterday and some of the kidson the floats were wearing shorts!!Well If my fingers freeze off Chris i have one digit left that i can shoot as good as my release!!LOL :embara:


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

coptor doctor said:


> Thanks guys ya spring is almost here -27 this morning this may sound funny but they had a spring parade here yesterday and some of the kidson the floats were wearing shorts!!Well If my fingers freeze off Chris i have one digit left that i can shoot as good as my release!!LOL :embara:


Oh don't worry the attack dogs will be there again ( I think Lilo's tongue is even longer now) need them to keep the riff raff away at breakfast. They are well trained and know who to trust. It took along time to train them to let you Hoyt people get close so be carefull what bows you talk about at the trailer.:wink::darkbeer:

You think I kicked your butt last year now I have a speed bow as well.:darkbeer: Oh ya I look at the key's as well.

See you there.

Grant


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*If i remember*

Coptor doctor didn`t you spend 60 dollars to win 120 or something like that at the running bear, and I was second and thats what ric march said and I believe him more for some reason, good to hear from you though league nights have been quiet for a while , and we all need a good laugh now and then ... :darkbeer:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Look In your WALLET Then for a laugh I spent 10$ i think the 60 came from you and your motor home wench!! LOL:wink:


----------

